

Ask HN: Are there people who are masters of two distinct fields? - nahumfarchi

I don't mean just competent but real mastery. Also fields with little or no overlap. Not, say, math and physics.
======
bartonfink
There's a fellow named John Polkinghorne who is a well known theoretical
physicist who is also an active theologian. I'm not sure how easily you could
declare someone a "master" of theology, but he's certainly enough of a
recognized authority (I read several of his papers in an upper level
philosophy of religion course in college) that I'd say he fits what you're
looking for.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polkinghorne>

------
robdoherty2
DaVinci? I suppose you mean modern examples though.

~~~
nahumfarchi
Yeah exactly what I had in mind. Sort of a modern day DaVinci.

